# Severe nicotine staining in apartment bathroom



## Sassmaster (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey everyone, 
I am by no means a professional.
I moved into my apartment back in December and since the first time I showered, there has been severe nicotine stain and odor issues.
Property management has sent painters out 10x since then. They apply killz, sometimes multiple layers and paint over it. But as soon as there’s steam in the bathroom again, more staining and odor bleeds through.
there is also a maintenance room on the other side of the wall that is kept at 110 degrees, applying heat to the affected wall at all times.
I am to the point now that I’m trying to take care of this on my own as a diy project.
What is the best thing to use? I am willing to drop several hundred dollars on this project. I just want to not be grossed out by my bathroom every single day.
I plan on sanitizing the walls, using whatever is suggested and applying a darker paint over it.
Any help is appreciated. I’ve attached a photo to illustrate what I’m dealing with.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Clean the walls and ceiling with something like Krud Kutter degreaser. Then prime with a shellac based primer designed to seal staining. Do not use a synthetic shellac version. Be warned, it is nasty smelling stuff so wear a respirator and have as much ventilation as you can. On the plus side, the stink from the primer dissipates fairly quickly.
Follow up with one or two coats of a good quality latex acrylic wall paint in a satin sheen. Eggshell sheen will also work, just don’t use flat in a bathroom.
I was feeling generous today - even slightly benevolent (but I was going to close it as well - Ryan just beat me to it).


----------

